# Kid or Adult Party 'Drinking' Game: Potions Counter



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

I very much like this idea. Thank you so much for sharing. 
Now, about this concept of "Death Charades"....?


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I like it. good idea.


----------

